
Wills of Tadeusz Kościuszko - chewz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wills_of_Tadeusz_Ko%C5%9Bciuszko
======
rasz
20 days ago - failure of US education system
[https://twitter.com/p_zuchowski/status/1267275383461855233](https://twitter.com/p_zuchowski/status/1267275383461855233)

~~~
fwr
17 days ago - effect of Americanization of Poland (or just extreme ignorance):
[https://twitter.com/DawidStys/status/1268097702807711745](https://twitter.com/DawidStys/status/1268097702807711745)

------
garaetjjte
Something doesn't make sense there:

>Before the final Supreme Court decision, Gaspard Tochman, acting on behalf of
Kosciusko's relatives, had found an 1816 will drawn up in Paris. This will,
which revoked the one made in concert with Jefferson and the one concerning
Kosciusko Armstrong, was authenticated.

>In September 1817, shortly before his death in October, he wrote a letter to
Jefferson mentioning the bequest - "...of which money, after my death, you
know the fixed destination."

And one of linked references
[https://books.google.pl/books?id=ZwqETEY0UiMC&pg=PA23&redir_...](https://books.google.pl/books?id=ZwqETEY0UiMC&pg=PA23&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false)
states: "Significantly, this paper writing not only revoked the American will
of 1798[...]", but also weirdly "it made no specific disposition of American
estate".

So it looks like case was resolved on some wording technicality of 1798 will,
while Kościuszko still thought 1798 will is valid? (as evidenced by October
1817 letter)

------
computator
I wonder if Thomas Jefferson was aware that he’d be named executor _at the
time the will was drafted_. These days, under U.S. law, you can name someone
an executor without their knowledge though the person is allowed to refuse the
job (as Jefferson did).

~~~
dd82
In the article, second paragraph of the History section

>Several years after Kościuszko's death, Jefferson, aged 77, pleaded his
inability to execute the will due to age[4] and the numerous legal
complexities of the bequest.[5] Jefferson recommended his friend John Hartwell
Cocke, who also opposed slavery, to be executor, but Cocke also declined to
execute the bequest.[4] He wrote to Jefferson that there were "prejudices to
be encountered" in their education and of "an effect which might be produced
on the minds of my own people."[4] The federal court appointed an attorney,
Benjamin L. Lear, to be executor of the estate. Lear died in 1832, the case
still unresolved, and so his executor, Colonel George Bomford, became the
executor as well of the Kościuszko estate.[6]

